# Possible Black Spot Disease?



## KasaraWolf (Jan 6, 2012)

*Hello! 

I seem to have a problem. I recently bought a Betta fish, who is covered in black spots~












I believe it may be black spot disease, but I am not too sure. Can you please help me? 
*


1. What is the size of your tank?

*He is currently in a .5 Hospital tank.*

2. What are your water parameters? State the brand of test kit used.

*I have no idea D: I don't have a kit and I have only had him for a couple hours.*

3. Is your aquarium set up freshwater or brackish water?

*Freshwater?*

4. How long the aquarium has been set up?

*Not long, since its a hospital tank.*

5. What fish do you have? How many are in your tank? How big are they? How long have you had them?

*Its just him.*

6. Were the fish placed under quarantine period (minus the first batch from the point wherein the tank is ready to accommodate the inhabitants)?

*Only him XD*

7. What temperature is the tank water currently?

*76.5 degrees.*

8. Are there live plants in the aquarium?

*No.*

9. What filter are you using? State brand, maintenance routine and power capacity.

*None.*

10. Any other equipment used (aside from heater and filter which are two very important components of the tank)?

*Nope!*

11. Does your aquarium receive natural sunlight at any given part of the day? What is your lighting schedule (assuming you do not rely on sunlight for our viewing pleasure)?

*My room is always lit, however, there is only direct sunlight in the early morning.*

12. When did you perform your last water change and how much water was changed? How often do you change your water? Do you vacuum the substrate?

13. What foods do you provide your fish? What is the feeding schedule?

14. What unusual signs have you observed in your fish?

*He won't eat, lays at the bottom most of the time.*

15. Have you treated your fish ahead of diagnosis? If so, what treatments did you use? State your reasons for planning ahead of proper diagnosis.

*I put in 1 tsp of dissolved Aquarium Salt, but that's about it.*


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

is it a 0.5 gallon or 5 gallon? i'm thinking .5 means 0.5 and that's small even for a betta hospital tank.did you de-coordinate the water first? i suggest you get a larger tank with the basic like a heater and some sort of filter system.adding salt will take away oxygen and yes i know bettas can breath air but right now it's weak and probably stressed out.i have never heard about black spots before but still a good tank with hiding places could make it less stressed and help it regain strength and appetite. it is know that stressed fished will stop eating and slowly waste away.


----------

